# Sestos Alarm output



## QldKev (2/6/13)

I'm thinking of using the alarm feature from the Sestos D1S-VR to warm me when my kettle is nearing the boil, so I'll set it to say 99c. The wiring looks easy enough. But the manual for using it, WTF?

I assume
HIAL - set this to 99
OP1 - do I change this from 0 to 2? It refers to the table which has AL2, but the unit only supports 1 alarm output?
ALP - leave this at 0?


How do I mute the alarm, do I need to use an external switch?

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (8/6/13)

Bump, so no one uses an external alarm on a Sestos?


----------



## pedleyr (17/6/13)

Hey mate

I've got no personal experience with this but I've been doing a heap of research on it in anticipation of my own build. I've found this post on HBT that says as follows:



> The alarms are set up identical to the Auber as is everything else.


I've seen from your other posts that you also use the Auber, so I presume that you've already tried setting up the Sesto alarm same as the Auber?

There is also more discussion of the alarm starting from this post, but that relates more to the wiring than the programming.


----------

